# Burning Incense



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Is this bad for birds? If so, then I need to find somewhere else inside the house for Luna.  She's right next to one... We don't use it particularly often, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The smoke and aroma would be bad for her when incense is being burned, so you would at least need to move her when someone wants to burn it.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, cool  thanks!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I usually take the paranoid route when burning incense. I have the air purifier on with the windows open and I burn only part of a stick.


----------



## Agatecrystal91 (Jun 26, 2012)

I checked with a vet when I wanted to know if it was safe to use with my hamsters and mice and was told that as long as it was not placed close to the cage then it should not cause any respiratory issues. I regularly burn incense in the same room as my mice, hamsters and tiel but I keep it on the opposite side of the room to the cages.


----------



## HollyG (Aug 25, 2011)

I hear stories of birds dying (and not only cockatiels) from someone burning insence. Try placing her by a window and leave it open if you are burning insence.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Anything with fumes (like teflon, incense, candles, etc) can be potentially harmful to a bird. So you can always take her out of the room when someone is burning it (use this as a time to train!)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I checked with a vet when I wanted to know if it was safe to use with my hamsters and mice and was told that as long as it was not placed close to the cage then it should not cause any respiratory issues.


Birds have very sensitive respiratory systems, much more sensitive than humans. What's OK for hamsters and mice might not be OK for birds.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

any sort of smoke and aroma is bad for birds even, pleas be very cautious as told by tielfan birds have a very sensitive and a fragile respiratory system


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

SoraRyuuzaki said:


> Is this bad for birds?


Heck YEAH! NOTHING should be burned/sprayed/lit in the same room with birds.


----------

